# Mini Lathe packaging could it be stood on end?



## TQA222 (Nov 17, 2018)

One of the options I have on getting my mini lathe moved from Florida to my boat in Grenada is to have it stood on end inside a cardboard barrel.

The only reason I am even considering this is I watched a video of someone unpacking their mini lathe and he mentioned that it was bolted to the bottom of the box.

So is the box strong enough to be stood on end?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 18, 2018)

If you drain the oil out of the headstock first and then put it in 2 plastic bags, put down a few layers of foam rubber for it to sit on and wrap around it that should be OK.  Be sure to send along a bottle of new oil.  Wipe it with water protectant so it doesn't rust.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 18, 2018)

You may want to re-enforce the crating.  From what I have seen, machine crating  isn't designed for standing on its ends or sides. It is more of a protection from outside blows.  You will also want to consider where the center of gravity lies within the end.  If it is too far from the center of the end plate, it may have a tendency to tip.  Stand with the headstock down and position the carriage and tailstock as close to the headstock as possible.

Be sure to lock the carriage, cross feed, and tailstock as well.


----------



## TQA222 (Nov 18, 2018)

I did not make it clear in my original post that this is a new 7 x 12 lathe which I am buying from Harbor Freight in Miami I probably will not even see the box but it will be delivered to Tropical Shipping. One of the options which I have used before is the fixed price deal on a 55 gallon barrel regardless of weight. I have bought anchor chain in the USA and used a barrel to bring it down island. If it comes with oil in the lathe which would leak if it was stood on end then this is crazy idea of shipping it in a barrel is a non starter. Better to stump up for a box on a pallet.


----------



## Kenny G (Nov 18, 2018)

to my knowledge there is no oil in the gear box on the head stock of a 7x type of lathe no oil anyplace for that matter. Just saying oil isn't an issue but won't guess if standing on an end would cause any other problems.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 18, 2018)

as far as puttin' the lathe in a barrel, go for it.
there is no oil in the headstock of the 7x lathes
as long as you can put some cushioning under the lathe and you put the headstock down , you should be fine
the lathes are not heavy, but solid packing will aid its journey


----------

